# boil overs



## Persofit (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello my foamy friends, 

I have recently had several boil overs and I can't figure out if its a temp problem or something else. 

anyone have any ideas?

:headbanging:


----------



## cgsample (Jan 6, 2017)

Volcano?  I too usually get a volcano exactly one hour into my hot process.  I time it, watch for it, and stir like hell when it starts.


----------



## Persofit (Jan 6, 2017)

cgsample said:


> Volcano?  I too usually get a volcano exactly one hour into my hot process.  I time it, watch for it, and stir like hell when it starts.



Yep i was into around an hour of it too and i was even using a drill with a pait mixer end on it.

So its totally normal the volcano effect?


----------



## earlene (Jan 6, 2017)

You might want to reduce the heat somewhat, if you can.  If using a crockpot, and you can turn it lower or even off temporarily, that can help.  I've had soap totally boil over onto my worktable. What a mess, but it got it really clean.    Still, just a slightly lower setting helps a lot.  Also what oils are used makes a difference.  CO likes to heat up and create volcanoes so it requires closer attention and quick response to prevent those boil-overs.


----------



## Persofit (Jan 6, 2017)

earlene said:


> You might want to reduce the heat somewhat, if you can.  If using a crockpot, and you can turn it lower or even off temporarily, that can help.  I've had soap totally boil over onto my worktable. What a mess, but it got it really clean.    Still, just a slightly lower setting helps a lot.  Also what oils are used makes a difference.  CO likes to heat up and create volcanoes so it requires closer attention and quick response to prevent those boil-overs.



I am using mostly Olive oil then castor and coconut oil. Its ok then to take it off the heat a little before it starts turning into paste?

Awesome 
Thank you


----------



## earlene (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes, as long as you don't let it actually get cold.  Sometimes you have to make accomodations for your equipment.  If you use a crockpot, even after turning it off for awhile, it still holds heat.  If you use a Stainless Steel Pot on a stove, it would probably cool down a lot faster.  So maybe lower the source heat a bit to start with?


----------



## Susie (Jan 6, 2017)

Why are you even cooking it?  Get it to emulsion and walk away.  It will gel by itself.


----------



## Persofit (Jan 6, 2017)

Susie said:


> Why are you even cooking it?  Get it to emulsion and walk away.  It will gel by itself.



I always thought i had to mix it until it turned inti paste, the emulsion point is when its pretty thick, a few minutes before it turns to paste?

For now im using a stainless steal pot, but just ordered a melting pot from soapequipement.com 

I am going to try that tomorrow and will let you know.


----------



## Susie (Jan 6, 2017)

You do not have to cook it.  You just mix it until it no longer separates.  Then you put a lid on the pot and come back and check on it in a couple of hours.  It should be gelled by then.  If it is gelled (vaseline appearance), check for zap.  If there is no zap, dilute it.  No cooking for hours, no boil overs.


----------



## Persofit (Jan 12, 2017)

I brought it until it's nice and creamy about 5min before it would have boiled over and then let it sit and it turned into paste in about an hour.

That technique makes my soaping much nicer.
Thank you


----------



## cgsample (Jan 12, 2017)

Susie said:


> You do not have to cook it.  You just mix it until it no longer separates.  Then you put a lid on the pot and come back and check on it in a couple of hours.  It should be gelled by then.  If it is gelled (vaseline appearance), check for zap.  If there is no zap, *dilute it*.  No cooking for hours, no boil overs.



What do you mean here when you say *dilute it*?


----------



## Persofit (Jan 12, 2017)

cgsample said:


> What do you mean here when you say *dilute it*?



I understood, adding water.


----------



## kchaystack (Jan 12, 2017)

cgsample said:


> What do you mean here when you say *dilute it*?



She is making liquid soap.  So you create a soap paste, and then dilute it down with distilled water to make the liquid soap you would use in a pump bottle


----------



## Susie (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes, liquid soap paste has to have water added to make it a liquid.  Here is a video showing a liquid soap making process.  Not the most efficient way to make soap, mind you, but it shows dilution.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TpYqYDU5vU[/ame]


----------

